
Health Care Just Became the U.S.'s Largest Employer - ourmandave
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/01/health-care-america-jobs/550079/?single_page=true
======
dv_dt
First the article notes on the difficulty of replacing line medical workers
with automation, but then it mentions this:

"Recently, the growth in health-care employment is stemming more from
administrative jobs than physician jobs. The number of non-doctor workers in
the health industry has exploded in the last two decades. The majority of
these jobs aren’t clinical roles, like registered nurses. They are mostly
administrative and management jobs, including receptionists and office
clerks."

